# My 8 day old mice seem underdeveloped...



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

My litter of 7 is 8 days old now. They still have absolutely no fur (the mother doesn't have much either, I don't know about the father since it's an accidental litter). I keep reading that they should have fur on their backs by now but none have any. I can still see their milk tummies which I was told should be impossible after the first few days. They seem pretty healthy in themselves, wiggling about and squeaking at mama for food. Are they underdeveloped? What can I do if they are? Or are they just not going to grow fur?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Got some pictures? It's very hard to make any assessment without.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Could they be fuzzy if the mother has little fur too?


----------

